# [Q]How to Re-Enable Logcat?



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I was trying to use logcat on my Droid X running the 1.11.9 MIUI build. However, when I type "adb logcat" or "adb shell" then "logcat," I get an error saying "Unable to open log device '/dev/log/main': No such file or directory." I found a thread at http://androidforums.com/droid-x-all-things-root/289508-where-oh-where-has-my-little-log-gone-apex-1-4-1-bug.html that had information that could solve the problem, but none of the suggestions worked. Does anybody have an idea about how I can get logcat to work again?

Thanks a bunch


----------



## iluvamk (Jul 23, 2011)

If u r using jakebytes or powerbooat, reenable logging.


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

iluvamk said:


> If u r using jakebytes or powerbooat, reenable logging.


I am using powerboost, but where do I do that? I don't see it in the options...

Edit: never mind found it. Thank you!


----------

